# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Errores magicos (Anécdotas de errores)

## ExTrEm0

Bueno, quiero abrir este hilo para que todos nos confesemos y contemos nuestros errores haciendo magia, pero esos errores en los que no puedes hacer nada sino pensar: "Trágame, tierra". Yo aporto el mío.

Estaba haciendo el juego "Corta 10 al tacto" a un pivito (tendría unos 13 años) y llega el gran final y... sólo aparecen 2 dieces... Me quedé...  :shock:   :Oops:   :shock:   :Oops:   :shock:   :Oops:   :shock:     Y encima fue ese día que fui a hacer "street". Me quedé un poco chungo algunos días. Pero luego me acordé de los errores que tuvieron los de NADA X AQUI que los dieron a conocer en el último programa y me sentí algo mejor.

Contad los vuestros!!!

P.D. --> 3D es Blaine & Gimli

----------


## Samuel magic

emmmmmm
Bueno, estaba en un casamiento haciendo magia, en realidad era un juego basado en forzaje verbal, y no sé porqué, pero forzé otra carta y no la correspondía, y al final, uffff. 
Bueno, fallé, PERO, salí airoso de la situación.

En realidad no fué muy agradable    :Oops:  

Saludos mágicos   :Wink:

----------


## Platiquini

Ufffff.

Yo una vez hice el perfect penetration y me dieron un billete un poco pasadillo y al hacer la segunda penetración, que es muy visual, apareció la punta del boli, pero el billete se rasgó. La verdad es que cuando algo sale mal y no puedes solucionarlo, te quedas varios días jodidillo.

----------


## Goreneko

Yo cuando empiezo a hablar casi siempre pierdo el break...  :-(  y siempre tengo que estar con la carta guía.
Y una vez descargué una moneda de la cascarilla y llevaba un anillo puesto... pues se oye 'clink'... pero bueno, 'mágicamente' apareció otra moneda...  :Oops:

----------


## venator

Jejeje, vaya idea Extremo, rememorar momentos difíciles.

Pues, para mi desgracia,  podría llenar un par de páginas de momentos de estos. 
Uno chungo (además fue de los primeros) me ocurrió justo al principio, cuando acababa de aprender a hacer un break. Cojo una baraja española y le digo a un amigo que cogiera una carta y la dejara encima de la baraja, corto en falso (con mi break chapucero) 3 o 4 veces y al final  digo " Tu carta está perdida no?" y me responde "No, no has cortado, la tienes encima".  Momento "tierra trágame". Pero para más cachondeo se me ocurre improvisar un doble lift  y digo " No tu carta no está arriba", lo cual fue peor por que se vió mucho y me respondió: "es que esa no es la 1ª carta, has levantado 2".
Ahí ya no puede más y le dije " Vale, me rindo, me has pillado".

Que mal lo pasé. Lo cierto es que si que te quedas chunguillo unos días.

----------


## Jeff

Mas que "tragame tierra" es "tragame agua".

Durante un escape publico en el mar (isla de Margarita, Venezuela... el mismo que esta en mi video de mi pagina web), el escape consistia en ser encadenado y esposado por la policia, trasladado del muelle a una barca, sumergirme a unos 12,15 metros. Liberarme, nadar 20 metros debajo del muelle. Coger una bombona de oxigeno pequeña y seguir nadando unos 15 metros mas. Pasar debajo de un Ferry que estaba "aparcado" demasiado cerca de la orilla, pegado al muelle. Subir al ferry por el lado opuesto, que tenia una puerta discreta y llegar hasta la asotea del ferry, sonar una alarma y PUFF, aqui estoy libre cuando todo miraban , en la punta del muelle, a ver si volvia a subir!

Todo salio asi, lo que no conte en los ensayos, fué los 3 minutos (mas o menos) que quede apricionado entre el fondo del mar y el ferry que me estaba aplastando debido al oleage. Pensé que me hiba a morir!

Tragame agua!, lo volvi a realisar en el mar en tres ocaciones mas, no hubo problema, como tampoco en las piscinas!.

Les interesa saber cuando me e ahorcado y me desmaye en un efecto?
o cuando por toser con 30 agujas en la boca,me trague dos de ellas?
o bien cuando una paloma se me volo a mas de  4 metros de alturas y los mas de 500 espectadores esperaron hasta mucho despues del show a ver como el mago la bajara?

Saludos

Saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Les interesa saber cuando me e ahorcado y me desmaye en un efecto?
> o cuando por toser con 30 agujas en la boca,me trague dos de ellas?
> o bien cuando una paloma se me volo a mas de  4 metros de alturas y los mas de 500 espectadores esperaron hasta mucho despues del show a ver como el mago la bajara?
> 
> Saludos


¡¡¡Sííííííííííííííííííí!!!

----------


## Jeff

Hermano COCO!, la fé mueve montañas...pero hay que pagar!!

Cuando desaparezca lo del FP... en el texto de 3D "Blaine", me lo pensaré y "a lo mejor" lo contaré, de momento, je je je, dejaremos al "hermano coco 3D Blaine" meditar sobre quitar o no lo del FP...

Saludos a todas y a todos.

PD: estoy revisando mas de 1200 carteles de peliculas que me dio un amigo en formato jpg, hay muchas caras que se parecen a los de este foro... tiembla 3D, porque chewbacca es mas guapo de lo que te tengo reservado!... tambien hay algo para ExtrEmo!

----------


## esparza

Yo que soy novato tengo una parecida a la de venator que me paso hace un mes y medio.

Realizando un juego que sale en CF que se llama "revoltijo" a un amigo:
el break salio asi asi pero bien, ese no fue el problema...el problema vino cuando intente controlarla encima mediante doble corte. La perdi completamente, pero yo no lo sabia! no tenia tacto en absoluto y yo pensando que lo estaba haciendo la mar de bien! Ademas, intentaba hacerlo a una velocidad considerable para que no se me notara la manipulacion y aun fue peor pq no tenia la destreza suficiente.
Total: despues de hacer todas las mezclas, la mezcla etrusca y el corte, hago la mezcla por hojeo super satisfecho por la "gran habilidad que tenia" y.... 
Os podeis imaginar que paso...
al abrir en cinta la baraja habia una carta hacia con la cara hacia arriba!
pero no era la suya...... :( 

- " Es esta tu carta?"
- "No"
-"Seguro?"
-"Segurisimo"

se me quedo una cara de poker y una depresion de 3 dias...

supongo que aunque pasen estas cosas es bueno ir practicando con la gente al principio pq sino te obsesionas con la tecnica sin tener que hacerlo "en vivo" delante de gente y con presentacion.

saludos

jeff: yo tambien quiero saber lo de las agujas y lo del desmayo!

----------


## gomobel

Hola

Hacía tiempo que no me metía en el foro, vacaciones y eso...

He hecho un espectáculo de un par de trucos de cartas este verano frente a los chicos de mi orquesta y quedaron bastante contentos :D

Luego en el pueblo haciendo amistosamente el truco de las cartas gemelas del canuto me lié dando el mazo a quien no debía y salieron las cartas gemelas, pero mezcladas... Uyyy lo pasé mal pensando que fue error tonto mío... Y mira que es fácil el juego.

Enfin, qué se le va a hacer. Por lo menos era delante de la familia y no pasó nada :D

Un saludo a todos..

Fernando

----------


## Jeff

Bueno 3D cumplio, me toca a mi...

En Fuerteventura, en un hotel lleno de alemanes, solicito a dos de ellos (dos moles de 2 metros), que me ahorquen (el efecto del ahorcado con dos cuerdas alrededor del cuello).

Dicho e hecho, el problema es que tiraron tan deprisa y al mismo tiempo, y ademas hacia un calor de perros que ampapo toda la cuerda con mi surdo (que por desgracia, estaba un poco sucia del polvo del piso), eso hizo que el nudo no funccionase como deberia y me ahorcaron de verdad.

La carotida fué precionada durante varios segundos lo que me provoco un desmayo. *PLOP!* se escucho y el mago se desplomo al piso. Consta decir que segun lo que me conto mi mujer, las dos moles seguian tirando sin parar (claro, seguian mis instrucciones).

Cuando uno de ellos (el mas feo, los pelos del pecho le subian hasta la mandibula), hiba a hacerme el boca a boca (ya habia pasado minuto y medio), mi mujer AL FIN aflojo las cuerdas de mi cuello y me desperté justo antes que el aleman me hubiese hecho el boca a boca (menos mal, tenia los dientes mas amarillo que PIOLIN!). Me levante, me saque las cuerdas, hize como si era broma, volvi a amararme y PAM!, me liberé. Luego, hice una pausa de 10 minutos, ya que me tocaba el escape en la piscina, pero necesitaba algo de... aire... me entienden!.

Moraleja: Después de los 3 minutos de mal rato en el escenario y las 5 horas de charlas a grito que me pego mi adorable esposa, elimine el numero de mi repertorio, aunque lo habia realizado durante mas de 9 años!

Saludos.

PD: gracias 3 D por quitar lo de FP... pero sigues siendo Blaine.
PD.2: ya dejare que los demas posteen y contare mas, ¿si es que les interesa?

----------


## Xavi-Z

Jeff, son buenísimas las anécdotas.... 

¿Veis chicos como perder el control de una carta no es el fin del mundo?

Hay cosas peores... morir ahogado, estrangulado, esas cositas... :D 

Un abrazo.

Luego cuento una yo...

----------


## trasobo

Esto me pasó hace ya un tiempo:

 Mis amigos sabían de mi afición (reciente) por la magia, y ya les había hecho algún juego. Estabamos cenando en mi casa, y me pidieron que hiciera algún juego. Fui a mi cuarto a por la baraja invisible, una baraja normal, y unas cuerdas para la "pesadilla del profesor".

 Así que empecé con el de la baraja inivisible, hice todo el paripé, apareció del aire la baraja, la abrí y..oh! Me había equivocado de baraja, y había cogido la baraja que creía normal, así que intente salir como pude. Me hice el enfadado y no sé que historia dije, rompí unas diez cartas para hacer el juego automático de "coincidencia para dos espectadores" del Canuto..Y tiré el resto de la baraja al suelo..Y fue entonces cuando me dí cuenta de lo segundo..Era la baraja Svengali! Y ala doses de corazones por el suelo..Un éxito..

Por lo menos el juego automatico salió, y el de la pesadilla del porfesor también, pero estuve un tiempo sin querer hacer ni un juego a nadie   :Oops:

----------


## Jeff

Qué cosa trasobo, prefiero quedarme atrapado con un ferry en la espalda que eso!! tragame tierra! je je je

----------


## ExTrEm0

Xavi-Z, no te escapes y cuenta tu error :D:D:D:D

----------


## Zurraspas

Pues yo la cagada más grande hasta ahora fue "los ases viajeros" la del canuto. Pues resulta que lo hago todo muy bonito todos impresionados y puff en la ultima carta (la que no es ningun as) voy la cojo y se me cayó al suelo boca arriba y todos vieron que era un 3 de trebol, yo me quedé blanco y en un intento por corregirlo dije "la carta se ha transformado en un 3 de trebol y el as a aparecido aquí arriba" se me quedaron mirando con unos caretos y yo blanco

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

La verdad, nunca he tenido un error garrafal, de hecho, me considero una persona de recursos... y jeje, suelo seguir del paso, con magia o contando una trola.
La verdad es que estas vacaciones fui a Irlanda a estudiar un mes con una familia y todo... e hice un espectaculo a la familia, (12 personas o por ahi).
Me salió todo bien menos el triunfo de Vernon (anda que no lo he hecho veces). Me quedaron boca arriba dos cartas, y tuve que decirles que me dijeran cuál era la suya (todo en inglés), y yo les dije que con la otra carta les tenía una sorpresa "preparada", e hice una serie de forzajes, enfiles, pintajes, apriciones.. de todo siempre con la misma carta.. hasta que se me ocurió transformarla al final por la elejida en el triunfo... siempre me las apaño..jeje
Aunque supongo que la vez que peor lo pasé con la magia, fue una vez que estaba haciendo algo con monedas a un amigo y no caí en la cuenta de que había un chaval mirando desde la otra esquina de la clase, detrás mía, y claro lo más facil era usar el regazo. 
Al acabar, el chaval me dijo que me había visto tirar las monedas al regazo.
No me acuerdo como salí de aquella, pero lo que sí sé es que aprendí una valiosa lección:
Actuar en condiciones propicias
Y también me sirvió para aprender a enmangar. Estuve practicando todos mis juegos con la alternativa del enmangue...
Ahora cuenta la tuya Xavi

----------


## Némesis

Una cagada de antología:

"Y como véis, el anillo... ¡¡Ha desaparecido!!"

Y al cabo de dos segundos se oye: "Clinc, clinc, clinc, clinc" por el suelo.

El autor de esta fechoría está por este foro. Si quiere, que se revele él mismo.

----------


## trasobo

> Qué cosa trasobo, prefiero quedarme atrapado con un ferry en la espalda que eso!! tragame tierra! je je je


Pues sí Jeff, no tan angustioso como la vez que casi te ahorcan los forzudos alemanes, pero la verdad que dolió en el orgullo personal..Pero ya esta superado y más o menos ordenado..Baraja invisible en bolsillo trasero de la derecha, y baraja normal en bolsillo delantero..Asi desde hace tiempo, y como ya me he acostumbrado pues no he cometido otra vez el error (toquemos madera)   :D 

A base de estos fallos se aprende  :Oops:

----------


## Zurraspas

Pues no se si habéis visto en la sección de videos uno que pone "cuando algo sale mal" o algo asi, eso es muy fuerte jijiji

----------


## Azran

Despues de 7 minutos haciendo el juego de ni ciego ni tonto de tamariz.

"¿En estas condiciones es imposible que yo sepa cual es vuestra carta verdad?"

 cojo y miro el primer monton, y era imposible que supiera cual era su carta. Dios Tierra tragame!!! 

"¡¡ Pues teneis razón es imposible que yo sepa cual es vuestra carta!!! jajaja"
"Luego saque dos cartas las puse boca abajo y pregunte cuales eran sus cartas" encontré sus cartas verdaderas, dije algo como.
"Yo encontré el 6 de picas porque se parece un momton a tu rey de treboles" (la cogi doble lift y cambio) y lo mismo con la otra y al final la gente se pensó que el juego era así . Pero que mal lo pasé en el momento crítico.

----------


## si66

Jajajaj, hace casi un año cuando recien empece.
NO CARGUEN CON AZUCAR EL FP.
No habia sal a mano y le mandé azucar, muy pesado para el fp se me cayó.
Algun papelom mas grande que ese :Confused: .
Menos mal que estaba con mi gran amigo de confianza y que esta todo bien que si no....

----------


## vsalberto

Justo encuentro este tema ahora. Os cuento lo mio y ya lo veréis...

Soy nuevito en esto, y cuando creo que tengo una mini-rutina (de momento solo lo hice con una y esta es la segunda) la practico y le pido la cámara a un amigo que es al que primero hago el truco, lo grabo y lo cuelgo aquí para que opinéis. Ya lo hice con la primera y saque buenas conclusiones que me sirvieron a la hora de realizar la rutina.

Hace un tiempo pensé en otra, la he estado practicando y hace un par de días le dije a mi colega que bajara la cámara. La bajó, primer truco bien, en el segundo creo que me pilla el enfile aunque él luego me dice que no vio nada (no se sí por pena). Tercer juego deben aparecer 4 reyes aparece el 1°, el 2°, el 3° y el 4°... ¿donde está el 4°? No aparece y después de 1 minuto diciendo "eh..." "...bueno..." aparece de malas maneras y continúo con un nerviosismo tal que casi no me deja terminar el último truco, aunque al final sale.

Seguro que hay pifias mejores, pero seguro que no las vais a ver. En cambio como la cámara no es mia y no tengo muchas oportunidades de grabarme (además paso de hacerla de nuevo hasta que no practique más) he decidido colgar el video cuando me lo pase para que me digais que os parece la rutina en sí. La opinión sobre la ejecución me la imagino :P

Así que ya me veréis liandola (aunque sin clavarme clavos ni ahoracarme, que para los más sádicos no tendrá tanta gracia, pero bueno).

Saludos

----------


## Ella

normalmente cuando hago el triunfo de thaur (de la serie light,creo que se llamaba asi) cuando empiezo a reocojer los paquetitos de la mesa,al final siempre tenia la duda si lo habia hecho bien o no, porque yo misma me "engañaba" y mas de una vez lo he hecho hasta alli por miedo a que no salgan las 4 cartas cara arriba  :-( .

----------


## MAGICUS POL

yo tambien he tenido unos errores...... Uno de ellos es en el truco de la carta a la ventana (al otro lado de la ventana) lo hago todo muy bien y al final tiro las cartas a la ventana y ! Tachan¡ se ve la carta pegada en la ventana y la misma boca arriba en el suelo. Pero suerte de que la tape con el pie que si no me muero. El segundo es un truco de Henry Evans que pide a 2 personas que cojan una carta cada una que las metan en la baraja y las mezclen luego me pongo la baraja entre el pantalon y la barriga, cojo la corbata me la pongo en la espalda y al tirar me atraviesa el cuepo y quedan las dos cartas en la corbata. Hasta ahi todo bien lo unico que las mismas cartas tambien se quedaron cara arriba en el suelo  :Oops:   :(   :Oops:

----------


## Jeff

Realizando la zig zag, cerrando la ultima puerta (la que cubre las piernas, se rompen las bisagras y me quedo ... con la puerta en la mano.. Uppps!
Dije "shit happen my friends", el publico rompio en risas, eran todos inglés! (en Menorca)

Empezando el show, con guantes blancos nuevos, heche benzina en la olla de aparicion de tortolas, lo malo es que la lata se "abrio" un poco en su costado (obra del espiritu santo), claro al encender la olla, se me encienden los guantes. Sacudiendo la mano para apagarlos, le pego la mano (sin querer) al vestido de terciopelo de mi mujer. Resultado: hizo el show con la marca de mi mano sobre su vestido (el cual costo 18000 pesetas y fué a la basura), y yo con lo nudillos de la mano derecha quemado al segundo grado, no pude trabajar por una semana! a duras penas tremine el show este dia. (Menorca)

Usando el Racoon (rocky, auque yo le llamo Nicky), siempre le doy una ostia sobre el velador para que entrara en "hipnosis", una huesped inglésa llamo la policia y pego grito, me queria denunciar por mal trato a animales! (Menorca)

Y hay mas, pero ya veremos si hay interesados en anecdotas (comicas) con hipnosis...o magia de escenario...o de close up.... o de escapismo!

...continuara...

----------


## magomago

Aunque todas las anécdotas me parecen muy interesantes,las de Jeff me parecen realmente increibles,he presenciado anécdotas muy , pero que muy curiosas,como cuando un mago hizo aparecer una tortola de la paellera,y debido al retraso de la función la pobrecita por el calor salió de la paellera como medio borracha y se estampó contra la pared ,pero las de Jeff sinceramente se llevan la palma de oro.
Sigue comentándolas que soy tu fan numero 1.

----------


## cyberpaquito

Solo dire una cosa: en verano, con la humedad de la noche no hagais los aros chinos sin cantidades ingentes de magnesio en las manos... Sobre todo si hay niños... es peligroso...  :Wink:

----------


## Sombrero

Bueno, lo mio mas que un error, fue un error del espectador, que retuvo mal la memoria  :Lol: .

Estaba en Dublín, hospedado en una familia, y al señor le encantaba la magia.
Le hice el de la dama que se ruboriza, pero cual fue mi mala suerte, que la primera carta en ruborizarse fue, una dama de picas...

¿Que pasó?  Que cuando forzé la dama de corazones, pese a mi insistencia (en inglés), en el cerebro del señor quedó grabada la carta anterior y... cuando apareció... chasco!!

Eso más que error es mala suerte...

Saludos!

----------


## Raicon

bueno no es una gran cantada porque de momento no hago cosas espectaculares, como mucho desapariciones completas. El caso es que tenia una moneda empalmada en el empalme clasico y iba a empalmar otra y para evitar el ruido con la otra mano choco dos monedas encima de la mesa, el caso es que no se porque pero en vez de chocarlas agarrandola de la mano y golpeandola la deje caer con la mala suerte que no golpeo la moneda y se notó mis intenciones. Solo estaba mi madre que hace como de juez para ver si se me nota e impresiona el truco.

Un saludo.

----------


## Jeff

Seguimos antes de que cierren el hilo!

En Menorca, en un hotel con un gran escenario, 20 000 focos en la cara difucultan para ver la audiencia. Pido a un espectador que se levante y me acompañe al escenario, me contesta que no puede, y yo le digo con mi humor Francés "qué acaso no tienes piernas?", todo el mundo se rien a carcajadas, cuando encienden la luz los animadores para que pueda ver a mi publico (cosa que hicieron tarde), el hombre estaba en una silla de rueda  :shock:  (tierra tragame), pero, el señor de la silla de rueda  estaba muerto de la risa, de hecho la ovacion duro varios minutos, aunque yo me queria morir!.

Mismo hotel, semanas mas tarde. En mi rutina de la cuerda (la cual es muy smilar a la de D. Copperfield), cuando tengo las tijeras en el pantalon y sujetada con la mano por dentro del bolsillo, mi voluntaria, una señora de 60 años mas o menos, en vez de coger las tijeras, me coge (con toda su gana los ..., ya saben qué), y no queria soltarmelos! :shock: . Me queria morir de la verguenza y ella me queria llevarme con ella! :roll: 

Saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ostras que fuerte lo del hombre en la silla de ruedas  :shock: 

Menos mal que se lo tomó a bien, seguramente nadie se dio cuenta del fallo, de que deberias estar cegado. Suerte tubiste, poque podria haber pasado por un broma de bastante mal gusto.

Por lo de las viejas ... ay ay ay, jajaja, francés puñetero!! Que todas se te quieren llevar al catre!

----------


## Jeff

No que va el hombre y yo nos tomamos unas birras luego y fué otro show en el bar (de magia de cerca, pero que muy cerca), sobre todo despues de los tequilas!, y con la señora y su marido, tambien! en el bar y dale que te pego al tequila!.

Esas anecdotas son inclusive mejores recuerdos (las situaciones, no el "dale que te pego en el bar") que las actuaciones mismas, ya que las situaciones adversas, contradictorias, comicas y/o peligrosas que se generan, hacen que uno coja mas tablas y a la larga, se agradece haber tenido esas vivencias para saber como reaccionar cuando se te presentan otras similares.


PD: que tal los examenes 3D? espero que bien.

Saludos

----------


## dante

JAJAJA Nemesis!, no había leido lo del anillo!!!! si fui yo!! me descubro!!!!  a Dios pongo por testigo que nunca más se me romperá el HI!!!.
Excepto que me lo rompa 3D...

Todo pasó en un show privado, en el que tenemos las fotos en la web. Y yo cogía un anillo que supuestamente era único por que estaba grabado. cogí el anillo bajo mi palma contra la mesa y haciendolo desaparecer por un metodo ingeniado el día anterior, el cual tmb podría usarse para moneda a través de la mesa. Cuando triunfalmente consigo hacerlo desaparer y Digo...:

¡ahí tenemos el anillo que ha apareceido dentro del hielo...!!! acto seguido tras  girar la cabeza todos hacia el cubito en completo silencio se oye "clink clink kiticlink clink"..... "kitickinlkiln kitiklink klink(es k llego lejos) klinl knlik"....
y encima de haber sonado poquito cuando ya ha parado de rebotar hace aquel ruidito interminable como las monedas cuando no caen planas... "SonidoDeMonedaQueNoCaePlana,DescribirloVosotrosLis  tillos"   :Wink:  


  que hace que aprietes la manibula y semi cierres los ojos y contengas la frase en tu boca de Acaba ya "cawüen" la ****". Y encima suelta un listo... 
Me ha parecido oir algo...(estara sordo¿?), 


Pero me se de uno que le paso en un escapismo...

miarar esposado encadenado y atado voya escaparme!!
cara de concentracion....
cara de fuerza asi como estreñido...
No voy a escaparme!....
...
A quien le di la llave¿?¿?  :Wink:   :Lol:

----------


## PhyroX

> "SonidoDeMonedaQueNoCaePlana,DescribirloVosotrosLis  tillos"


¿Que os parece wooooauung woauung waung waung wuan wuanwuanwuan....tikitikitikitititititititititit plok!?

algo asi... no?  :roll:

----------


## iscariote

Yo hace cosa de 15 días hice un juego de la magia pensada en condiciones no apropiadas y delante de un borracho que me lo jodió. Pilló un crimp en un momento que ni siquiera estaba focalizando toda la atención en la baraja, sino en el espectador que lo estaba haciendo .Fue mi culpa, si; pero lo cierto es que no le he vuelto a hacer magía a nadie... es más, ni siquiera he vuelto a practicar. Supongo que ya se me pasará...

----------


## Shinoda

Hace unas semanas me preguntaron si sabía pasarme las cartas de una mano a otra (el acordeón), dije que si; y lo que pasó es que se me desviaron y le dieron en la cara al que preguntó...  :D

----------


## darkness

Alguno de aquí me echa a los perros pero... vamos aya!

Salamanca, fiestón en un piso de estudiantes, repleto de pivones de todos los paises, me dice mi colega que les haga un par de jueguecillos a un grupito de chicas con las que estábamos hablando, yo que me hago un poco el remolón, iba con un par de copas encima y tal... saqué la baraja y no salió un maldito juego... uno con carta guia, la olvidé, uno con un break, lo perdí, total un desastre, y por supuesto despues de aquel bochorno no me comí un rosco jaja.

Moraleja: Si magia quieres hacer ver... hazlo antes de beber!

Saludos.

----------


## Kal-El

Luego de leer mis 23 tomos, elegi los 2 mas livianos (para no pasar demasiada verguenza.

Caso 1: En un cumpleaños solidario donde habian no menos de 150 niños (aunque les parezca mentira o exagerado) e importantes personalidades de mi localidad, comienzo con mi rutina en un perfectisimo orden y comportamiento "entre ambos bandos" (ellos y yo)   :Lol:   :Lol:  (aunque tambien les parezca mentira), hasta que llego al juego de adivinar la carta elegida con una raqueta de tenis. 

Escogida y perdida la carta en el mazo, la poso sobre la raqueta y... SHOCK... efectuo el "saque" con el consecuente desparramo general de la baraja y... ¡¡¡La carta no habia quedado en la raqueta!!!.

Obviamente lo que paso a continuaciòn fue apoteotico y solamente comparable en alguna pelicula de lucha por supervivencia...

Todos los niños se arrojaron de cabeza tratando de recuperar aunque sea una carta...era una maraña indescriptible de piernas, cabezas, brazos... los gritos eran descomunales...

Me quede duro y pensaba...¿¿¡¡Que cagada me mande!!??. 

Tardaron mas o menos 10 minutos en recomponer la situaciòn, que mas alla de causar temor (por alguna lastimadura o golpe) y gracia por la situaciòn tuvo un final feliz... Aquellos que habian recogido al menos una carta, me las pusieron sobre la mesa ¡¡Y NO ME FALTO NINGUNA!!! TENIA EL MAZO COMPLETO nuevamente... luego de varias horas resucite nuevamente...


Caso 2: Otro cumpleaños...de niños (para variar) Elijo al cumpleañero para hacer "El chaleco de Houdini" (Molinè) y en la voragine del espectaculo cometo el error de no tomar las cuerdas correctamente.

Cuando hago este juego para adultos se lo hago en el cuello. A los niños, a la altura de las axilas. El tema es que siempre que lo hago pido un trapo de piso y un balde.

Elijo a 2 compañeritas del niño y previa ambientaciòn les digo que "si realmente es un buen compañero y un buen estudiante se salva, si no..." (haciendo el ademan de cortar el cuello). 

Comienzo el juego y al estirar las cuerdas, no pasa nada. Se estaban ajustando los nudos. ¿Como hacia para reparar mi error?. Yo estaba realmente anodadado...¡Justo con un niño!. A lo lejos se escucho un "Le salio mal"... y yo... queria desaparecer...  :shock:  :shock: 

No se como se me ingenio, pero...le dije a las niñas que no tiren mas de las cuerdas...puse mis manos en la cintura...miro a su madre (que me miraba con una mueca de sonrisa dramatica)... y le dije "¡¡AHA...!! con que esas tenemos??"...

Lo agarre de las sogas, lo lleve a una columna y lo ate (suavenmente) alli. Me puse uno de los pañuelos como vincha y me pinte la cara con un poco de crema y dulce de leche y dije.."El consejo indio determina que por no estudiar y ser mal compañero...permaneceras el resto de la fiesta alli"...

¡¡¡Por Diossssss!!! era la segunda metida de pata... el niño era uno de los mas altos promedios de la escuela y premiado por ser el mejor compañero del curso...  :roll:  :roll: 

Todo se resolvio por que su familia y sus amigos se largaron a reir a carcajadas... (alli es donde me entero de lo anterior)   :Oops:  

Menos mal que ese era el ultimo numero del show.   :Wink:  

Quieren saber mas :Confused:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gomobel

Hacía tiempo que no pasaba por aquí y no veaís qué carcajadas con los "errores" de Jeff. Algunos son verdaderamente fuertes... como el del pobre hombre en silla de ruedas, menos mal que no se lo tomó mal... :D

¿De verdad tienes más anécdotas? (que  :evil: soy)

----------


## ignoto

Lugar: Fiesta familiar de unos amigos.
Juego: No recuerdo cual pero yo empalmé una carta y la llevé al bolsillo trasero de mi pantalón mientras mezclaban la baraja.
Problema: Mi hijo pequeño eligió esa tarde para iniciar una carrera de pickpocket abortada por su poco comprensivo padre.

Me cogió la carta sin que me diera cuenta (la dejé entre la cartera y la parte exterior del bolsillo en lugar de entre la cartera y la parte interior) y se fué con ella  a "hacer juegos de magia".

Nadie encuentra la carta en la baraja y yo muy sonriente digo "¡Claro que no la encontráis! Porqu está...no está por ningún lado".

Yo pensando a toda velocidad en cómo salir del mal trago y empezando a barruntar algo así como "¡Fíjate! La hice desaparecer tan bien que ahora no aparece." o alguna estupidez por el estilo.

En ese preciso instante llega mi hijo con una chistera de juguete que llevaba en el coche tapada con un pañuelo de su madre y dice "Mira, magia".
Hace un gesto, mete la mano bajo el pañuelo y saca la carta firmada.

Quedamos como la pareja mágica del siglo.

Una carta firmada que viaja mágicamente al sombrero de juguete de un niño al que nadie vió acercarse (Ni siquiera yo).

----------


## darkness

Ignoto... eso no es un error mágico, para lo tuyo habría que abrir un post de "Apariciones de la Virgen"   :Lol:  

Saludos!

----------


## Cuasimago

Hace dos o tres años intenté atravesar la camisa de un amigo con un cigarro encendido. Me puse nervioso porque habia mucha gente (estabamos en un bar) y aún no controlaba el tema. Metí la camisa dentro del FP. Je je je y a continuación apague el cigarrillo encima...
Menos mal que era y es un amigo de los de verdad.

Por cierto... En Cáceres estamos de *"Extremusica"*. y al mes que viene el *WOMAD*.

----------


## Makmage

Hoy mismo he hecho un espectaculo a 50 niños de unos 8 años, y para hacerles un poco de gracia al empezar he hecho un "hot rod".
Ya os imaginais a mi diciendo, gemas de todos los colores, y todos, pero si son todas rojas!!!  :Oops:  
Me he quedado en blanco, y casi que digo: -bien, aqui se acaba!
al final me las arreglé, aunque quedé un poco mal...
No es gran cosa, pero como es mi segundo espectaculo,  he fallado, me siento un poco mal...
Bueno, cuenten la suya! :-o  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Jajaja que buenas vuestras anecdotas, aún estoy años luz de vosotros (quiero decir que he actuado demasiado poco para tener un repertorio grande de estropicios)

Bueno una pifia divertida fue en un vagon de metro. A una amiga le hice una desaparicion de pañuelo y le dije: _Ja! el pañuelo lo he vuelto invisible!!!_ y me dice, _"No, lo tienes "ahí"_ (donde todos sabeis)" y yo: mierda mierda, aunque estamos en el metro he vigilado angulos, he mirado todo, es imposible que me pillara... ¿donde estaba el fallo? me miro la mano, y habia una pelusilla sobresaliendo del FP... se habia enganchado cuando lo tenia en el bolsillo... ARJJJ!!!!

Y la más grave donde sufrí una depresión durante dos semanas fue en el nuevo curro. Cena de empresa, no conozco a nadie, y yo llevaba un minirepertorio de 3-4 juegos. Total, aparece un compañero de despacho con su novia y pienso: ok, ella será mi objetivo.

Ya estamos por los postres, me levanto voy hacia ella, le quito el sitio al novio y le digo a la chica:_ "hola Olga, mira, he traido una baraja especial, se llama baraja ZENER, ¿La conoces Olga?"_ bla bla bla explicando historia para la rutina de la Baraja Esp... total que antes de empezar con el juego va y me dice: _"oye, que no me llamo olga"_ (CHAN) ---> salida con chiste de mago y sigo con el juego.
Hago la rutina de la baraja ESP, todo perfecto, bastantes compañeros del curro se habian acercado para ver mi minichow, meto los gags en la ronda de preguntas para adivinar la carta elegida y.. PAM pifia al  acertar la carta
(nota mental, nunca saqueis a escena un juego que lleveis preparando menos de 24h)

Ahí intento salir como puedo y digo, _"ok ok, no pasa nada, realmente es muy dificil entender a las mujeres, vamos a otro juego"_. Entonces pasé a mi juego fuerte de aquella epoca, que es "la moneda que atraviesa la baraja". Y lo llevaba en mi repertorio desde hace más de 2 semanas. Gags a la hora de elegir la carta, le doy la carta, la pone por en medio, pongo el papel flash, pongo moneda con explicación de que la moneda encontrará su carta bla bla bla, prendo fuego, moneda atraviesa baraja... se para en una carta y... "_mira mira, la moneda ha atravesado la baraja hasta llegar a tu carta... es esta tu carta (Rey de Treboles)"_... y dice ella: _"no"_ yo me lo miro y digo: _seguro que no?_ y ella _"no"_ (habia hecho un forzaje, es imposible...) y le digo _¿Cual era tu carta?_ y me dice: _el Rey de Picas..._

El listo de Ricky habia preparado mal la baraja... Total, que, por fallos mios, me salieron mal 2 de 2 juegos, encima los primeros, Ya no hice más aquella noche (si, uno mas a un borracho y otro a una chica pero sin publico) pero igualmente me dejó destrozado (además de que empiezas mal con gente que no conoces y vas a estar tiempo con ellos....) Lástima.

----------


## antarin

En una de mis primeros pinitos con amigos me puse a hacer el abanico de la gitana. Estaba tan preocupado de que los dos amigos (algo animales) que estaban examinando las cuerdad no me la liasen y de poner bien la chaqueta que se me olvido hacer la trampa de la cuerda.

 Salio una amiga para ponerse la chaqueta. Por cierto esta amiga es de, por decirlo finamente, de escote generoso. Al tirar mis amiguetes de las cuerdas, debio de bajar un par de tallas... Nunca volvio a presentarse voluntaria

----------


## hawyn yaur

no es gran cosa pero vale, estava yo un dia practicando mi rutina del d-lite cuando entra mi hermana en la habitación abre la luz y se me cae el d'lite al suelo... y yo rapido a pisarlo para que no se viera y mi hermana, que era eso? nada... el mechero...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## edukaos

Esta no es mía.. ( que tengo unas cuantas) pero sirve de experiencia...
Justo el día que comienzo mi curso de magia y antes de salir hacia el mismo, veo por televisión que anuncian que el Mago Emmanuel [un mago conocido en Argentina]  va a hacer un truco!
GUAU! justo! a mi me gusta la magia, justo hoy voya a estudiar! y justo un truco en vivo en la tele!
Entonces Emmanuel lo presenta como que va a adivinar la carta, pero con la "lengua", lo cual no es mas que la carta empalmada, doblada que aparece en la boca.
El tema es que al savarse la carta de la boca, saliron dos cartas juntas, y el al ver eso, dijo. "ahh saliron dos cartas! pero bueno, esta es la tuya (señalado la segunda, que por logica debería ser) y no eraaaaaa era la otra!
Conclusión, la piloteó bastante bien, dijo cualquier sarasa y salió del paso.
Peor bueno, a veces vale la pena ver que hasta alos más entrenados le ocurren cosas.

----------


## Leyre_92

Haciendo unos juegos a unos amigos (de mis padres)...

mi padre se había empeñado en que yo hiciese un truco con la devano y yo diciendo que no, que no me salía, que no lo había ensayado bien... Pero bueno al final dije que vale aunque solo fuese por que se callasen todos.

Weno empiezo el juego, eligen una carta, la dejan en la baraja y yo la tengo que encontrar... bien hasta ahi todo normal... Y yo iba pasando cartas, coji una cualquiera y le dije: ¿es esta tu carta? ella me dijo que no y cuando su carta tenía que aparecer mágicamente de la baraja... ella dijo que quería repetirlo, venga que no pasa nada hazlo otra vez, que no importa, que te sale muy bien... por poco me arranca la baraja de las manos, pero al final le dije que esperase que con magia se arregla todo. ¡¡Y su carta salió mágicamente de la baraja!!

Ella miró la baraja con cara de extrañada y dijo: "Ah! ¿Ese era el truco? ¿Pues ya te ha salido no? Así que no te habías confundido...

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Hace dos años, en Andorra, en casa de mis tios, me dispuse a hacerle un juego a mi primo de 15 años con la cartera multiefectos. El típico efecto de la carta en la cartera. Pues bien, en el transcurso de juego dejo la cartera a un lado y le digo, mira, estoy tan seguro que el juego va a salir bien que si fallo te doy todo lo que tengo en la cartera, y el lo acepto. En fin, que fallo en el juego, no encuentr su carta, cojo la cartera, le digo, lo prometido es deuda pero, mira lo que hay aqui dentro, y allí se hallaba su carta, en el compartimento del monededro cerrada. Pero me dice, bueno, venga, dame el dinero que has fallado y no has encontrado la carta, digo como que no si ha aparecido dentro de la cartera, y dice no no, me dijistes que si fallabas me darias lo que tenias en la cartera, damelo, y digo, ya esta, la carta, tu carta, y nada, que él empeñado en que le diera dinero. Jejeje.

----------


## Dantestorm

En una actuación del colegio, (ahí he tenido muchos...), cuando hago el juego de la caja que se tumba, va mi ayudante y no sujeta "lo que hay que sujetar", y la ve todo el mundo...dios mío que verguenza... :D  :D  :D   :Oops:

----------


## israelpeña

xD...a mi me paso algo parecido a lo del anillo..xD

en una produccion de monedas (que he borrado "produccion" y vuelto a escribir, por que siempre digo reproduccion..xD..) algo salio mal.
en fin, que, con 11 años de estarme tronando los dedos a cada rato, con los nervios bien puestos, pero gracias a dios, con mi fiel prima de publico,
que aparece una moneda, se hecha al bote, suena...aparece otra moneda, se hecha al bote suena, muestro las manos vacias (fake) , y cuando voi a atrapar la otra moneda "en el aire"...una moneda cae de la mano "vacia" y rebota ruidosamente en el piso ( moneda "cruzeiros"..brasileña, grande de plata, y piso de azulejo!!)

en fin, que fue horrible...xD

otras veces, hace ya tiempo, en taller, de tonto rompi una regla principal de la magia; no hagas el mismo juego a la misma persona dos veces.
pues, hice la ilusion de la moneda que desaparece en el brazo...CUATRO VECES!..  :Oops:  ..y pues...ya se imaginaran lo que paso...

otra cosa, es que cuando recien recien estaba empesando.. (dias de novato apenas) estaba levitando un papel ( aprendido en uno de los videos de cyril, donde el te enseña como hacerlo), y a mi amiga se le ocurre arrebatarme el papel de el pulgar, donde "levitaba" y pues...ya que...se vio tooodo... T_T

haa...ahora recuerdo aquellos tiempos...cuando salia siempre con dos palillos para hacer la unica rutina que me se ( se supone que es con cigarros pero...no son lo mio), y siempre guardaba una moneda (y me quedaba con hambre..pues siempre esa moneda era lo que faltaba para el almuerzo..xD)
xau xau
copy school

----------


## elmagobarreda

Pues lo mío si que es fuerte, es un fallo que nunca cometeré otra vez... Estaba en una tienda, y un amigo era el dependiente, y esta va hablando y tal con el... Y eso que llega un cliente que conoce, por que compra bastantes cosas y eso... Y eso que me dice el amigo este el dependiente que le haga algún juego de magia, salio así el tema de repente, y yo acepte encantado, siempre levo una baraja, y eso que me pongo ha hacer un "doble predicción", y luego ya para acabar porque el cliente tenia que irse, hice otro juego que hay en el canuto, el de "dos negras y dos rojas", el que se usa la carta corrida, pues eso que hago la mezcla que hay que hacer de las 4 cartas (por arrastre), y le digo, "Aquí debajo tengo una carta negra... Sabes como lo se?" y me dice "No", y yo le digo "Porque soy mago"... Giro la carta y era una roja ¡¡!!  :shock:  Luego no me acuerdo como consegui salir del apuro y hacer el juego... Pero... No volveré a ser el mismo....  :roll: 

Saludos.

----------


## Adriyl

puff yo tuve uno que me dejo ko.
Estava con muchos amigos, y yo siempre llevo encima una baraja, y me dicen: Adri haznos algun truco de los tuyos.
Total hice el de fuera del  universo. 
Hice las mezclas de los cortes y cuando puse los paquetes les dije:
Chavales observad magia, y si ahora clasifico los colores pasando la mano?
en medio va a ver 10 cartas negras y 10 rojas. en la izquierda las negras y en la derecha las rojas.

Volvi y extendi los paquetes y... en medio 7  rojas y 13 negras.
En la derecha: rojas y negras y en la izquierda negras y rojas.
Se rieron todos y me lleve unos cuantos dias practicando la maldita mezcla horas diarias

----------


## sebadepicas

bueno, ya que el tema lo reabrio adiryl voy a contarles las tantas mia:

-Abuso del doble lift, imprvisacion , y desesperacion por hacer algun juego a mis amigos que terminaron descubriendolo, conclusion , ahora solo hago un solo juego con esa tecnica y jamas me atreveria a presentarlo delante de mis amigos.
-Practique solo 2 semanas una RUTINA que me cree con juegos del mamma mia, en la que el primer juego necesitaba dos controles, breaks, una cuenta elmsley con 26 cartas y otros miles de detalles.conclusion, despues de esas dos semanas de practica los presente delante de 8 amigos, y yo muerto de nervios me temblaban hasta los pies, se me notaron todas las tecnicas con lo cual a la mitad del primer juego, retire las cartas de la mesa, y me fui sin decir una palabra.
Eso ultimo fue el peor dia de mi vida, no volvi a tocar las cartas por 3 dias :-( 

Ese es el problema de los juegos con reyes, ases, colores etc.. que una vez que fallaste no se puede arreglar.Pero si la rutina es el tipico "elige una carta", se puede arreglar teniendo una presentacion previa preparada.

saludos

----------


## LUAL64

ya que hablamos de errores creo que tendre que poner el mio
resulta que estaba haciendo "doble prediccion" todo iba bien (supuestamente yo) pero creo que al momento de "colocar las cartas" se me fue el avion y no me di cuenta hasta el final que quedaron volteadas las cartas lo unico que se me ocurrio en ese momento fue decir "la prediccion fue correcta solo que las cartas se pusieron sus caprichos" fue lo peor que me ha pasado casi "lloro una semana completa".

----------


## Ayy

Bueno... de los errores se aprende dicen...
Yo aprendi 5 formas distintas de empalmar... ya que con los nervios... se me resbalaba la carta....  y fue en medio de una actuacion seria... asi que me autocruzifiqué nada mas salir xD
mas fallos....
el principal, hacer magia "contentillo" cuando estas de fiesta no es NADA recomendable... cierto es que efectos que se me inspiraron  estando asi los hago ahora porque son perfectos ( respecto a estructuracion y pasos ) pero aun asi... no es recomendable...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## DaarkBro

Refloto el hilo, (quiero contar mis errores xD!) (espero no se molesten)...
Haciendo el juego "Revoltijo", al principio todo bien, en el transcurso todo bien, pero... cuando DEBIÓ aparecer SÓLO la carta del espectador, apareció su carta mas otras 2... me preguntaron ¿Y Esas?, y yo  :117:  ... no supe que decirles y agarre mi baraja xd!

Otra fue, (PD: Nunca hagan un juego donde aya mucha brisa), Haciendo ases ascensores en una piscinida (donde obvio, había mucha brisa) se me voltearon las cartas  :117: , y se vio la carta indiferente que DEBIÓ haber sido un As... 

esos son los que me han pasado hasta ahora, (espero no me pasen mas)

----------


## Mossy

A mi lo del revoltijo también me salió un día con 3, jaja. Pero lo solucioné con un for. por con. verb. :P

----------


## elmanu

Que no es recomendable hacer magia "contentillo"?? Pues sinceramente...es cuando saco lo mejor de mi y cuando mas me da la sensación de que tengo una gran habilidad...al día siguiente con la resaca se me pasa...pero esa es otra historia.

----------


## LUISMAGIC

Que un FP a mitad de acto, salga volando al publico de una b de cambios junto con toda la carga de papeles de colores

----------


## Herpo el Loco

Recuerdo la primera vez que hice el ases ascensor, cometí el error de  tener que recalcar cien veces el número de cartas que tenía en la mano  (aún así, ese fallo me permitió avanzar mucho). 

Yo: tenemos aquí 4 cartas
Mi hermana no, ahí hay 5.
Yo: no, hay cuatro
Ella: no
Yo:  :302:

----------


## raiven

Haciendo, el zapato que se amarra solo, y cuando todo sale bien, derepente "magicamente" aparecen cuatro cordones de mi zapato y yo :$

Haciendo mago vs tahur, empalme las equivocadas y en mi billetera salio en vez de un rey un 4! :shock: por suerte estaban tan sorprendidos que no le dieron importancia  :Smile1: 

snap change, y la carta sale volando hacia el espectador :shock:

----------


## elmoronta

yo haciendo un juego que requería doble **** se me avalanzó un amigo a las cartas y al doblarlas noto el truco :S por suerte los demás que estaban a los lados no lo vieron por que logré tapar con las manos y solo él lo noto por el tacto :S creo que no vuelvo a hacer close-up con amigos o gente que tenga confianza conmigo por que muchos son iguales! oO

----------


## cerealguyjm

haciendo un shuffle bored, no acerte ni una de las predicciones, salvo la de la carta excepcion. "Suerte" que lo hice entre magos

----------


## Monto

En la baraja invisible se me escapo una carta por lo que fueron dos las cartas de dorso, yo dije "es que esa otra la tenía de reserva, por si aca" no le di importancia y luego un amigo me dijo "te doy un consejo, hazlo mejor con solo una carta dada la vuelta, mola más"
Haciendo un juego a un amigo, en el doble lift me dijo "es que me estás enseñando la cara de la segunda carta" no se que pensar, si lo hice mal o él ya lo sabía (ya que me ha pasado con amigos que les hago un juego y lo acaban encontrando por internet); 
Me imagino que con público debe ser muy difícil salir del paso, pero con amigos es fácil, si un amigo me pilla, extiendo mi mano para chocar los 5 con él muy efusivo, como si fuera un mérito suyo, y le digo que tiene buen ojo o que no he podido con él, y por lo menos no me siento mal sin saber que decir (aunque nunca se lo puedes volver a hacer)

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Te das cuenta de que aparte de que la actitud que tomas, Monto, me resulte a mí personalmente terriblemente pasota, lo que estás haciendo es animar aún más a tu 'compi' a que te busque y estás matando ya no solo la atmósfera, sino la posibilidad de una futura atmósfera mágica?...

Rutina de cuerdas, primera vez, estrenándola. Todo va perfectísimamente hasta que de pronto, sin querer (y ni siquiera recuerdo los movimientos que hice, mi cuerpo funcionó solo) me encuentro con dos centros. Lo bueno es que me doy cuenta al microsegundo y lo presento como si hubiera sido un efecto sin que la charla parezca haber cambiado ni lo más mínimo, como si estuviera planeado. _"Lo bueno es que te puedes hacer dos centros y como eres mago, te guardas uno de reserva"_. Bendita suerte de inspiración divina xDDD

En un juego en el que tengo un dibujo mal hecho de un animal (muy abiguo, puede ser cualquiera) y finjo que le transmito a una persona qué animal es, me dicen una jirafa. El animal del dibujo no tiene cuello... _"¡Toltamente! ¡Una jirafa, ¡¡de cuello corto!!!"_. Total, era un gag, ahora un re-gag xD

----------


## Monto

No me explico bien Alexsander.
No dije que no tiene importancia que un "compi" te pille un juego (te quedas chafado, se desvela un efecto y no puedes hacerselo más), lo que yo digo es frente al caso de que halla ocurrido y te halla pillado ya, y tu estás con el evidente chasco, veo más acertado disimular delante de él ese fastidio que el quedarse muy cortado y  y chocar los 5 con él me pareció una forma de disimular ese fastidio.

----------


## KOTKIN

OS VAIS A CAGAR, PERO UNA VEZ NO TENÍA LA MÁS REMOTA IDEA DE QUE CARTA HABIAN ELEGIDO Y DEBÍA ADIVINARLA. COMO NO TENÍA NI LA MÁS REMOTA IDEA, POR AQUEL ENTONCES EN LUGAR DE DECIR, ME HA SALIDO MAL, DIJE UNA A POTRA PORQUE NO PODÍA HACER OTRA COSA Y.... ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  COINCIDIÓ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PERO QUIEN SE CAGÓ MÁS FUI YO!!!!, DIGO: ¡¡NO PUEDE SER!!! 

¿A ALGUIEN MÁS LE HA PASADO ESTO?

----------


## S. Alexander

A todos... Vernon decía: Primero la fuer*** y luego... ¡vistazo! Por si se me olvida xD En inglés, claro...

¡Un abrazo mágico!

S. Alexander

----------


## Coloclom

> OS VAIS A CAGAR, PERO UNA VEZ NO TENÍA LA MÁS REMOTA IDEA DE QUE CARTA HABIAN ELEGIDO Y DEBÍA ADIVINARLA. COMO NO TENÍA NI LA MÁS REMOTA IDEA, POR AQUEL ENTONCES EN LUGAR DE DECIR, ME HA SALIDO MAL, DIJE UNA A POTRA PORQUE NO PODÍA HACER OTRA COSA Y.... ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  COINCIDIÓ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PERO QUIEN SE CAGÓ MÁS FUI YO!!!!, DIGO: ¡¡NO PUEDE SER!!! 
> 
> ¿A ALGUIEN MÁS LE HA PASADO ESTO?


A cualquiera que presente mal un juego?

----------


## Herpo el Loco

> OS VAIS A CAGAR, PERO UNA VEZ NO TENÍA LA MÁS REMOTA IDEA DE QUE CARTA HABIAN ELEGIDO Y DEBÍA ADIVINARLA. COMO NO TENÍA NI LA MÁS REMOTA IDEA, POR AQUEL ENTONCES EN LUGAR DE DECIR, ME HA SALIDO MAL, DIJE UNA A POTRA PORQUE NO PODÍA HACER OTRA COSA Y.... ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  COINCIDIÓ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PERO QUIEN SE CAGÓ MÁS FUI YO!!!!, DIGO: ¡¡NO PUEDE SER!!! 
> 
> ¿A ALGUIEN MÁS LE HA PASADO ESTO?


De acertar de pura chorra me ha pasado dos veces... lo jodido es cuando estás en el proceso de averiguar su carta y nombras unas cuantas para hacer el paripé... y resulta que aciertas a la primera xD, te quedas sin poder terminar el juego. 

...

Ayer tuve un error estúpido. Estaba con mi hermana haciendo carta en la boca, y cuando me mira dice: "eso está muy bien, pero esa NO era mi carta". Los cinco minutos posteriores de cachondeo no los quita nadie. Eso sí, el resto de la sesión perfe, pero no consigo saber dónde perdí el c*ntro* de la carta :-S

----------


## Mago Chirleta

La primera actuación que hice en la que hubo que pagar entrada con un fin benéfico fue un cúmulo de despistes y errores. 
El más grave fue que una vez que lo preparé todo el material  me di cuenta de que había dejado en casa mi traje de mago (estaba a 50 km). Mi novia y ayudante me compró algo para parecerme al personaje que represento... ¡Menos mal que los bazares chinos abren los sábados por la tarde!
Para el juego de la carta pescada tengo una historia en la cual una princesa que se siente sola va a la tienda de mascotas y compra una que le hará compañía (es una carta con un conejo dibujado). Para hacer de princesa elegí una niña de tres años que me pareció que podía dar mucho juego. La historia continua con la aparición de un ogro que una noche le roba la mascota-carta a la niña. El ogro no fue capaz de quitarle la carta a la niña... ni yo tampoco, se la llevo para casa y tuve que comprar otra baraja de animales completa.
Saludos.

----------


## Coloclom

> La primera actuación que hice en la que hubo que pagar entrada con un fin benéfico fue un cúmulo de despistes y errores. 
> El más grave fue que una vez que lo preparé todo el material  me di cuenta de que había dejado en casa mi traje de mago (estaba a 50 km). Mi novia y ayudante me compró algo para parecerme al personaje que represento... ¡Menos mal que los bazares chinos abren los sábados por la tarde!
> Para el juego de la carta pescada tengo una historia en la cual una princesa que se siente sola va a la tienda de mascotas y compra una que le hará compañía (es una carta con un conejo dibujado). Para hacer de princesa elegí una niña de tres años que me pareció que podía dar mucho juego. La historia continua con la aparición de un ogro que una noche le roba la mascota-carta a la niña. El ogro no fue capaz de quitarle la carta a la niña... ni yo tampoco, se la llevo para casa y tuve que comprar otra baraja de animales completa.
> Saludos.



jajajajajajjaaja que bonita anécdota!!!  :Smile1:  pobre chiquilla  :117:

----------


## Fredja

Enseñándole una floritura a mi padre, me saltó una carta de tal manera que cayó clavandose de pie entre las dos hileras del teclado del portatil. El pobre hombre se me puso a aplaudir y todo y con la ilusión que tenía pues pasé de decirle que eso no lo tenía previsto. 

Pero lo más divertido fue algo que llamaré "el caso de la gata cartomaga" (Lopi lo vivió por Twitter). Estaba practicando con mi gata tumbada al lado y como siempre me enreda le di unas bikes viejas para que se entretuviera. Os aseguro que fue cosa de nada, no laperdí de vista en todo el rato que estuvo con la baraja,pero no tengo ni idea de como consiguió escamotear el as de picas y deslizarlo en medio de las demas cartas sin que me diera yo cuenta. Al recogerla,me di cuenta que faltaba justo esa carta ya que suelo guardarlas en orden; me pasécomo cinco minutos buscando hasta que me dió por pasar las cartas y ahi entremedias estaba el dichoso as de picas.

----------


## hakan di milo

[QUOTE=ExTrEm0;59490]Bueno, quiero abrir este hilo para que todos nos confesemos y contemos nuestros errores haciendo magia, pero esos errores en los que no puedes hacer nada sino pensar: "Trágame, tierra". Yo aporto el mío.

Estaba haciendo el juego "Corta 10 al tacto" a un pivito (tendría unos 13 años) y llega el gran final y... sólo aparecen 2 dieces... Me quedé...  :shock:   :Oops:   :shock:   :Oops:   :shock:   :Oops:   :shock:     Y encima fue ese día que fui a hacer "street". Me quedé un poco chungo algunos días. Pero luego me acordé de los errores que tuvieron los de NADA X AQUI que los dieron a conocer en el último programa y me sentí algo mejor.

Contad los vuestros!!!

sin ofender , pero consolarse con los errores  o desgracias ajenas es casi tan patetico como intentar hacerlo bien siempre.

----------


## hakan di milo

> Bueno, quiero abrir este hilo para que todos nos confesemos y contemos nuestros errores haciendo magia, pero esos errores en los que no puedes hacer nada sino pensar: "Trágame, tierra". Yo aporto el mío.
> 
> Estaba haciendo el juego "Corta 10 al tacto" a un pivito (tendría unos 13 años) y llega el gran final y... sólo aparecen 2 dieces... Me quedé...  :shock:    :shock:    :shock:    :shock:     Y encima fue ese día que fui a hacer "street". Me quedé un poco chungo algunos días. Pero luego me acordé de los errores que tuvieron los de NADA X AQUI que los dieron a conocer en el último programa y me sentí algo mejor.
> 
> Contad los vuestros!!!
> 
> P.D. --> 3D es Blaine & Gimli


sin ofender , pero consolarse con los errores  o desgracias ajenas es  casi tan patetico como intentar hacerlo bien siempre.

----------


## manuserra

yo fuí hace relativamente poco todavía mas cazurro y le hice la baraja invisible a un grupo de chicas, y por 2 veces en vez de sacar su carta en corazones, la saqué en treboles. 2 veces seguidas!!! Eso si, salí del apuro como un campeón. Le dije a la chica que no conseguía conectar con ella del todo, solo conseguía conectar con el número, se lo hice a su amiga y esta vez sin problema, y les expliqué que era mentalismo y que no había truco, era habilidad mental... Se quedaron fascinadas e incluso he pensado hacerlo así con un grupo de 2 personas para la próxima vez jajaja

----------


## Darkman

Mi momento más "glorioso" fue  nada más y nada menos que con el dado pasa pasa (de una dificultad extrema, como sabéis ;-)). Bueno, en mi descargo diré que fue en el cumple de una sobrina y llevaba ya algunas cervezas en mi interior.
A lo que vamos: la actuación no iba mal, pero al llegar al dado dichoso, lo suellto en la chistera, regreso con la casc y la coloco de nuevo en la base, haciendo la inclinación pertinente, para que se oiga resbalar y abro la puerta anunciando: ¡El dado ha desaparecido! En ese momento, diez o doce niños empiezan a gritar: ¡Nooooo! Está ahiiiiiií! (Y efectivamente, ahí estaba!) A partir de aquí comencé una carrera infernal contra aquel artilugio intentando que desapareciera, pero cada vez que abría una puerta me lo encontraba. ¡Y es que había colocado mal la casc y se veía siempre! ¡Traté de hacerlo pasar por magia cómica, pero mucho me temo que no coló! ¡Qué bochorno!
Moraleja: Si bebes, no magies.

PD.: Hakan di milo, no te lo tomes tan a pecho, hombre, solo hacemos unas risas, la flagelación ya la hicimos en su momento.  :117:

----------


## hakan di milo

jajaja es verdad no fue para ofender , es verdad solo opinaba al respecto yo tengo errores desde que empeze con esto, soy el menos indicado para hablar :D

----------

